

Tsipras Signals Greece May Accept Bailout Terms - caser
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/02/business/international/greece-bailout-tsipras.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=a-lede-package-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news

======
BenjiBajing
I'm currently in Europe and following closely the coverage. It's unbelievable
how this greek government ruins the whole country. They seem to take the piss
out of the EU and Mr. Juncker. Only few can understand Juncker's patience.
Tsipras and Varoufakis seem to play communist comedy. But as always with
communism, it's ending as tragedy. In the end the greek people will suffer a
lot. No medicine, no goods, no toursists. The long term consequences a severe.
That's a shame. Europe and the financial markets are much less affected by a
so called Grexit than Tsipras assumes.

~~~
SneakerXZ
If Greece bankrupts, vacation will be really cheap so many people will travel
there because Greece is nice country so tourists destinations will recover
fast.

------
MathsOX
Bloomberg terminal headline, 10:46: Greece's Tsipras calls for a 'No' Vote in
July 5 Referendum

10:47 "Merkel says no new situation; Greece must hold referendum first"

10:48 "Renzi says decision for Greek people to make"

------
jkot
> _with small modifications to some of the central points of contention on
> issues like pension cuts and tax increases_

It was always about small modifications: I retirement a few years latter, cut
200M euro on military budget... I think at this point he is just trying to
keep door open, if referendum say yes to euro.

Another problem is accounting in Greece. Statistics from last few months from
Greece are not that reliable. It might be hard to verify in near future, how
Greece is actually implementing the reforms.

